# watch your embryos from home



## sophib (Jul 27, 2011)

Good morning ladies, 

have been talking to Institut Marques about using Embryoscope and was wondering if any of you has used it already? Still deciding but I think I’ll go for it, it’s unbelievable that I can watch my future little one get formed from my computer at home! Sounds amazing. Just wanted to hear your thoughts on it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there

This sounds like a fantastic concept would be intrigued to know how you get on.  I will ask my clinic as we are hoping to go to Spain soon of they have this equipment available yet and what the extended success rates are on this.

Thanks and good luck Tammy


----------



## sophib (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Tammy,

will keep you posted, sounded fantastic to me as well! Here's where I found the info in case you want to know more as I wouldn't even know how to begin to explain http://www.institutmarques.com/pdf/embryoscope-an-embryo-incubator-that-increases-the-chances-of-pregnancy.pdf

Best wishes!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

